# Come ottenere un'installazione stabile [AMD64]

## Chetto

Sono alle prese da un po' di tempo con l'installazione di gentoo dopo che circa un anno fa avevo perso le speranze di usarla. Devo dire che la filosofia di gentoo mi piace, la compilazione di tutto (o quasi), portage, la semplicità di configurazione attraverso file di testo, ecc. Tuttavia dopo circa un mese non riesco ancora ad avere un sistema funzionante sul mio notebook nonostante i miei ripetuti tentativi e nonostante, proprio nell'intento di mantenere un sistema stabile non abbia usato software sviluppati da terze parti o overlay non ufficiali. Premesso che vorrei usare la versione per amd64 per sfruttare meglio il mio processore vorrei che qualcuno mi desse qualche consiglio su come fare per ottenere un sistema il più possibile stabile e funzionante. Un po' di domande tipo:

1- USE flags: è meglio mettere solo use flags basilari e lasciare decidere il resto al profilo o cercare di controllarle il più possibile?

2-profilo: io ho scelto quello desktop, per un uso tipo internet, e-mail, programmazione quale è più indicato?

3- update: conviene usare spesso emerge --sync e il conseguente emerge --update world o meglio farlo che ne so una volta ogni 2 mesi?

4-procedura: partendo dal sistema base installato (alla fine della guida per l'installazione) che passi devo fare per ottenere un sistema con gnome e le sue applicazioni? Per esempio: prima installo xorg, poi devo configurarlo ed assicurarmi che vada, poi installo gnome, ecc...

ringrazio tutti in anticipo per l'aiuto e la pazienza, fra un po' comincia l'università e se non avrò un sistema funzionante per quella data credo che mi toccherà passare a qualcosa di più semplice tipo ubuntu (che tra l'altro ho già usato per circa 1 anno).  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

1: a parte il metodo (specificare tutte le locali in package.profile invece che in make.conf contro specificare tutto in make.conf ed usare solo -use in package.profile) per definirle ti consiglio di usare le minime use possibili e poi di abilitarle man mano che ti servono, se ti servono.

2: quello che hai usato, se poi vuoi cercare di far dimagrire il sistema ti conviene quello base.

3: se lo fai ogni due o tre mesi quando aggiorni (soprattutto se hai mattoni come kde o gnome) di certo ci metti un casino di tempo e rischi di trovare più problemi. diciamo che ogni settimana è più sicuro (io lo faccio quitidianamente ma ho un computer che posso lasciare a ravanare all'infinito)

4: puoi anche compilare direttamente gnome tanto x se lo trascina dietro di suo.

Consiglio: finchè non hai installato l'ambiente grafico completo ti sconsiglio di usare la use "doc" (forse è l'unica davvero che non andrebbe mai usata globalmente)

----------

## Scen

Quote pienamente djinnZ, soprattutto riguardo agli aggiornamenti di Portage: facendoli abbastanza spesso si diluisce la quantità di compilazioni, ed il rischio di problemi nel caso di aggiornamenti "critici" (vedi recente caso expat), che magari si sommano (es. aggiornamento gcc + aggiornamento linux-headers + aggiornamento expat).

Curiosità: cosa intendi per "stabile e funzionante"? Cerca di specificare che problemi riscontri: riguardo alla stabilità, se NON specifichi "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" puoi stare tranquillo; riguardo al funzionamento... dipende cosa non ti funziona  :Wink: 

Comunque se sei ancora alle prime armi con Linux (in più su un notebook) il più delle volte la difficoltà è nel configurare correttamente l'hardware, IMHO.

----------

## Chetto

Grazie mille dei consigli, li terrò a mente!

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque se sei ancora alle prime armi con Linux (in più su un notebook) il più delle volte la difficoltà è nel configurare correttamente l'hardware, IMHO.

 

Diciamo che più che con linux sono alle prime armi con gentoo e le sue infinite compilazioni, con l'hw non ho mai avuto grossissimi problemi a parte far funzionare la webcam ed il lettore di impronte digitali. Comunque sono uno studente che il prossimo anno seguirà il corsi del secondo anno di  ingegneria informatica e ho studiato bene tutta la documentazione che ho trovato su portage, flag use, ecc. quindi spero di non essere proprio un novellino anche se a volte devo ammettere che certi errori non riesco proprio a capirli.

 *Quote:*   

> se NON specifichi "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" puoi stare tranquillo

 

No no, non ho specificato niente del genere perchè appunto il mio intento era avere un sistema stabile, è anche vero però che stabilità e funzionalità spesso sono una a discapito dell'altra ma come detto non voglio far fare alla mia linux-box cose particolarmente strane, programmare, andare su internet e leggere le e-mail oltre ad ascoltare un po' di musica e vedere qualche film.

 *Quote:*   

> riguardo al funzionamento... dipende cosa non ti funziona

 

Ehm... Diciamo che faccio prima a dire cosa funziona (con l'interfaccia grafica intendo perchè senza credo fuzioni più o meno tutto, ma senza X sinceramente nn ne vale la pena se non sono su un server o che so io): il terminale e firefox, anzi solo firefox completamente perchè con il terminale ogni tanto se schiaccio qualche tasto si blocca.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Nuitari

uhhhm dunque, parlaci un po della tua gentoo  :Very Happy:  (hw ecc)

io son sotto ~amd64, e apparte qualche errore di qualche pacchetto il sistema fila tutto liscissimo, ma vabbè adesso vediam di sistemare pure il tuo. 

Se dei pacchetti ti danno dei problemi, basta che fai una ricerca sul forum del messaggio di errore che ricevi o del pacchetto, e ti assicuro che tra qui, bugzilla al 99 per cento trovi il problema. Spesso è solo questione di ricompilare pacchetti con flag diverse, oppure al max di downgradare un pacchetto perchè quella versione dà problemi.

Postaci inoltre il tuo make.conf, benvenuto e non perderti d'animo  :Smile: 

Ah, e ricorda, un thread diverso per ogni problema, e prima di farlo assicurati che non ci siano già thread a riguardo  :Smile: 

ho detto tutto?

----------

## Chetto

 *Quote:*   

> .....ho detto tutto?

 

Grazie mille davvero, sto già discutendo dei miei problemi nei topic sull'argomento nella parte di forum che serve per il supporto tecnico e spero di risolvere un giorno o l'altro! Grazie dell'incoraggiamento comunque, molte volte delle cose ci sembrano difficili perchè non le capiamo ed in questo gentoo insegna eccome.   :Laughing:  Grazie ancora   :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

 *Chetto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   .....ho detto tutto? 
> 
> Grazie mille davvero, sto già discutendo dei miei problemi nei topic sull'argomento nella parte di forum che serve per il supporto tecnico e spero di risolvere un giorno o l'altro! Grazie dell'incoraggiamento comunque, molte volte delle cose ci sembrano difficili perchè non le capiamo ed in questo gentoo insegna eccome.   Grazie ancora  

 

Vai tranquillo su amd64, e' un anno che lo uso e prima usavo un athlon 700.

Differenze poche : pacchetti generalmente stabili e spesso anche quelli marcati instabili (amd64) fungono bene.

L'unica cosa che non sono riuscito a fare e' installare una wireless-usb in modalita' access point.

----------

## 102376

io invece sono tornato alla mia gentoo 32bit, non mi sono trovato bene lato desktop, flash e java e via dicendo avevo solo problemi, con mplayer stessa cosa, dovevo usare il binario, insomma mi ritrovavo ad usare 2 versioni del programma in base a quello che mi serviva, 

poi amd è un fake 64bit, non ne vale la pena.

----------

## lavish

 *zocram wrote:*   

> poi amd è un fake 64bit, non ne vale la pena.

 

Per favore, non spargiamo FUD! Cio' che sostieni non e' assolutamente vero. Dai un'occhiata qui per esempio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64

 *Quote:*   

> Full support for 64-bit integers: All general-purpose registers (GPRs) are expanded from 32 bits to 64 bits, and all arithmetic and logical operations, memory-to-register and register-to-memory operations, etc., are now directly supported for 64-bit integers. Pushes and pops on the stack are always in eight-byte strides, and pointers are eight bytes wide.

 

----------

## djinnZ

Semmai si può dire che tra amd64 e x86 non passa grande differenza di prestazioni nell'uso desktop/piccoli programmi di prova e sono più gli svantaggi (binari più grandi, incompatibilità assortite, necessità di un chroot a 32 bit etc.) che i vantaggi.

Se poi ci fai calcolo, rendering o cose del genere la differenza dovrebbe esserci.

Questo però non vuol dire che è sbagliato adottare i 64 bit per curiosità personale, solo che se lo fai per le prestazioni o la stabilità non ne vale la pena, non cambia niente.

@lavish&zocram: per essere precisi l'unica critica seria è che il resto del sistema (in particolare l'hardware grafico) con AMD per il momento è ancora a 32 bit windi il nuovo processore non è sfruttato a pieno, ma se non hai apllicazioni che effettivamente beneficiano dell'avere interi e float a 64 bit semplicemente non passa alcuna differenza.

----------

## lavish

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> *

 

Concordo in pieno  :Smile: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @lavish&zocram: per essere precisi l'unica critica seria è che il resto del sistema (in particolare l'hardware grafico) con AMD per il momento è ancora a 32 bit windi il nuovo processore non è sfruttato a pieno, ma se non hai apllicazioni che effettivamente beneficiano dell'avere interi e float a 64 bit semplicemente non passa alcuna differenza.

 

Esattamente: da qui a dire che e' un fake 64bit ne passa pero'  :Razz: 

----------

## 102376

si mi sono espresso male, pero' avevo anche sentito che intel sfrutta i suoi 64bit mentre amd no, forse è per il fatto che come dice djinnZ il resto del sistema è ancora a 32bit;

comunque io l'ho provato sulla mia pelle, e a livello desktop, oltre a non trovare nessuna differenza, ho solo avuto rogne colossali.

----------

## Apetrini

Ho sempre avuto sistemi 32bit per scelta personale. Non ho mai capito perche tanta gente usava sistemi 64bit, in fondo i programmi che hanno bisogno(e usano) di una precisione a 64bit(e quindi sono piu lenti nel sistema a 32bit perche devono fare il calcolo a 64bit via software) quali sarebbero?

Voi utilizzatori dei 64bit potreste citarne alcuni che sono curioso, perche questa storia mi sembra una grossa cazzata e pare che le persone usino i sistemi a 64bit solo per moda.

Se mi sbaglio scusatemi.

----------

## Apetrini

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *zocram wrote:*   poi amd ï¿½ un fake 64bit, non ne vale la pena. 
> 
> Per favore, non spargiamo FUD! Cio' che sostieni non e' assolutamente vero. Dai un'occhiata qui per esempio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
> 
>  *Quote:*   Full support for 64-bit integers: All general-purpose registers (GPRs) are expanded from 32 bits to 64 bits, and all arithmetic and logical operations, memory-to-register and register-to-memory operations, etc., are now directly supported for 64-bit integers. Pushes and pops on the stack are always in eight-byte strides, and pointers are eight bytes wide. 

 

@zocram:

tranquillo non Ã¨ colpa tua se hai pensato che sia un fake 64bit.....questo deriva dalle perle di saggezza di k.gothmod, che ora si chiama .:chorme:. (non sapevo si potesse cambiare nome? ... vabbe non importa)

dai un occhiata qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-517330-highlight-64bit.html

In questo post siamo un pochino OT, ma sarebbe utile aggiornare il post sopra con informazioni vere e stabilire una volta per tutte cosa sono questi benedetti processori...

P.s. e pensare che la prima volta fu proprio il post di .:chrome:. a farmi scartare l'idea di avere un sistema 64bit con il Core 2 Duo. Col tempo non ho piu avuto un sistema a 64bit piu per motivi/idee personali(vedi post sopra) che altro.

Mi sembra di essere come Cristoforo Colombo che pensando che il mondo fosse piccolo scopri l'america. Pensando che fossero fake64 usai sempre il 32 e ora sono fiero della mia scelta anche se evidentemente(forse?) non sono fake.

----------

## Chetto

Beh premetto che queste cose riguardo all'architettura dei core2duo e cioè che in realtà non sono completamente a 64bit le sapevo già ma io ho scelto di usare gentoo per amd64 proprio perchè avevo provato ubuntu sia per amd64 sia x86 e devo dire che con un sistema per amd64 a me andava parecchio più veloce (20-25%), per la stabilità dipende dai pacchetti che si installano principalmente. Non so se era un caso ma per me era così ma se mi dite che alla fine conviene usare x86...

----------

## bandreabis

Io non mi pento di aver scelto un 64bit, anche se ora mi è venuta la curiosità di compilarmi una Gentoo 32bit per vedere le differenze....

è consigliabile?

----------

